# Party animals strip girl in public



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2007)

> Mumbai: A New Year event at Mumbai's most famous landmark, the Gateway of India, is making news after it went horribly sour. Drunk revellers stripped and molested a woman in public view, as her friend watched helplessly.


*www.ibnlive.com/news/drunk-revellers-strip-molest-woman-in-public-view/top/30128-3.html
_Yeh Hai Mumbai Meri Jaan!_


----------



## Pathik (Jan 3, 2007)

sad


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 3, 2007)

so wiered


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 3, 2007)

oh very bad what his frnd is doing ??


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 3, 2007)

dinesh_mettur said:
			
		

> oh very bad what his frnd is doing ??


 
what he can do

its really horrible also very noisey and dont forget its about 70 drunk aminals there


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

the last thing any1 wud wanna do is mess with a drunk guy .... those guys dont giv a damn and wud whop ur a$$ untill u r stronger or more than them


----------



## rajivrocks (Jan 3, 2007)

disgusting.....
the couple who got harrassed shld have come forward to launch a complaint
though i kno police would ignore them but as media is involved in it they will get a FAIR TRIAL....


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 3, 2007)

I would make a correction to the thread title. They were not "Party Animals", they were "Animals"!!   

Bl00dy Ba$tard$! They should be castrated in full public view! They are not men, they are sixers!


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 3, 2007)

No Talk, No FIR, No Arrest...Faisla On The Spot....This should be done 2 them


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2007)

next time, when u guys see something like this happening, don't just stay there & stare, go & do something


----------



## anandk (Jan 3, 2007)

^ hear hear ! *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/g0/nodassent.gif

..but really shocked this hapnd in mumbai !


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 3, 2007)

Very bad and I feel pity on the girl. They should come forward and register a complaint. IBN says that they will support her. They have the proof too. That idiot should be punished. He should be made naked and beaten black & blue. Bloody animal on earth.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 3, 2007)

I know what happened was very bad. The people who did this should be severely punished. But there is no need to drag Mumbai in this. What happened that day could have happened in any city. But for a shameful act of a few people, there is no need to disgrace the whole city.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 3, 2007)

And they say we are proud to be indians.This is a shame for the whole country.


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 3, 2007)

totally disgusting..
as kiran said..he shud b made naked and beaten black & blue..
i tink this is what he deserves..


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 3, 2007)

wtf 70 for 1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> I would make a correction to the thread title. They were not "Party Animals", they were "Animals"!!
> 
> Bl00dy Ba$tard$! They should be castrated in full public view! They are not men, they are sixers!


please use the scientific term for "sixers".and either dont use$$$$ in abusive language or just dont use it.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 3, 2007)

Independent india-murders,rapes,kidnappings,corruption,chaos.This has become our identity.Not to blame mumbai.We all are responsible.If even 10% of indians come together to fight against all this things will be changed forever.But.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2007)

But....we are LAZY and irresponsible.that sums it up.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 3, 2007)

Ya.Exactly thats it


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2007)

The whole root of the problem is the change we are undergoing.
In our whole childhood we have been taught that *SEX* is a dirty, filthy word and it should be abstained. Now with opening up of the entertainment channels to the global media all of a sudden we are exposed to the reality that 'we all need sex', it's an essential part of our life. We need it. But, we have always been supressed by our families and society. 
If someone even mentions such a word or discusses it, they are scoffed at.
A nice example is 'When Digit published the word sex on their front page, there was a huge noise about people opposing it', it wasn't that they just wrote it to attract attention, but it was the part of an article. But, we were so overwhelmed and embarassed by that one word that we created a huge fuss out of it.
Now couple it with the high level of stress that people go through everyday and the fact that they were drunk. I have heard that drink can increase your sexual desire. No wonder what happened.
We need to remedy this situation rather than pitying it. Work on stress management. Don't wince or laugh when someone says "SEX.....".
Otherwise we will see such incidents reach an magnamious proportion. This things have now become a staple diet of newspapers - rapes, eve-teasing, unconsentious sex.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2007)

it is not about just this case but any damn case you can think of from theft to murder and to terrorism all are caused because of public's irresponsible attitude.
man most of us dispose our garbage on the middle of the roads leave alone stopping a crime.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 3, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> ............
> Now couple it with the high level of stress that people go through everyday and the fact that they were drunk. I have heard that drink can increase your sexual desire. No wonder what happened.
> We need to remedy this situation rather than pitying it. Work on stress management. Don't wince or laugh when someone says "SEX.....".
> Otherwise we will see such incidents reach an magnamious proportion. This things have now become a staple diet of newspapers - rapes, eve-teasing, unconsentious sex.




I agree that being drunk can increase sexual desire. But it also demands a corresponding good environment to do sex. With such a crowd gathering at Gateway of India, his obsession for sex can't be explained there. In this case it is not sex that drived the idiot so crazy. It is his attitude, his disrespect towards women.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2007)

I am not defending them in anyway. Just trying to explain the reasons why this is happening. We need to dig deeper into the reasons cause such crimes are rising day by day. And so many of them are done by policemen.
How can those couple trust the police and complain to them. Our police force has become a big joke now. Totally untrustworthy.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 3, 2007)

sad part is they are going away with this act... Couple realy should come forward and Identify those Animals... Shame...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2007)

my take : legalize porn in india, atleast to some extent.Trust me it can be a very good sex education method too

If they know about it, it won't be a taboo topic anymore. I discuss it among my friends like usual talk, even gals cos they are cool with it, everyone wants to talk about it, know about it , do it....it's just that they do not get proper enviroment to talk about it


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> sad part is they are going away with this act... Couple realy should come forward and Identify those Animals... Shame...


Then what? Nothing will be done. Those cheapsters will be roaming freely and get some sound bytes and footage on TV/Radio. Finish go home and boast. Too difficult to find honest people in our police department. I guess that's the reason why the couple hasn't lodged a complaint. Another reason is the way our society will look at the girl as if she was something bad.


----------



## nix (Jan 3, 2007)

first of all, the girl and her friend should not have gone there itself. its better to stay at home on new years than go to such places where cheapsters roam the roads. MG road in bangalore at new years is dangerous too...many times in the past, the police have resorted to lathi-charges.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> first of all, the girl and her friend should not have gone there itself. its better to stay at home on new years than go to such places where cheapsters roam the roads. MG road in bangalore at new years is dangerous too...many times in the past, the police have resorted to lathi-charges.


 Our country is supposed to have freedom of movement. And Gateway of India is no petty place, it's a famous place and a heritage site. Why this discrepancy? Why shouldn't those people go whereever they like. 
Two girls were attacked by a psychopath - Uzer Patel at The Gateway of India. So, you will say that girls should stop going to Gateway of India? That's not the way. 
As in cricket, you don't win by ducking the bouncers but by fending them off. We need to remove the problem from it's root.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 3, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> first of all, the girl and her friend should not have gone there itself. its better to stay at home on new years than go to such places where cheapsters roam the roads. MG road in bangalore at new years is dangerous too...many times in the past, the police have resorted to lathi-charges.



Wht? Hey! One can't sit in home afraid of such animals. If that is the case, no girl should come out of home. Becoz that kind of animals do exist everywhere. The best way is to teach a good lesson to such incidents. Atleast then they will think twice before doing such acts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> my take : legalize porn in india, atleast to some extent.Trust me it can be a very good sex education method too


yeah younger generation growing up watching porn.'Beta go and open xyz.com
to answer all your queries.'
no this is defiantly not the way to go about it.The whole society have to be more mature about sex education.it should be taught in classrooms,not 
as biology but as SEX EDUCATION,it should be discussed at homes.
legalizing porn is sure a good one.I will recommend it to NCERT .


----------



## 24online (Jan 3, 2007)

whose fault in the end ? 


In past,present and future ,on earth

three types ppl always there,

*Good,Bad, & Ugly    
*
*literate and educated* *ppl  needed in my country *(from family to politics) !!!!!


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2007)

The organs of those rowdy elements shud be taken out and put to some good use!!......I feel sad after reading this!


----------



## nix (Jan 3, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Our country is supposed to have freedom of movement. And Gateway of India is no petty place, it's a famous place and a heritage site. Why this discrepancy? Why shouldn't those people go whereever they like.
> Two girls were attacked by a psychopath - Uzer Patel at The Gateway of India. So, you will say that girls should stop going to Gateway of India? That's not the way.
> As in cricket, you don't win by ducking the bouncers but by fending them off. We need to remove the problem from it's root.



Its not about freedom of movement. its about being at the wrong place at the wrong time. thats the problem.  if cheapsters crowded that particular area this time at new years, then it probably happens every year. ppl who stay in that city must be knowing about the kind of ppl who gather there during new years and shouldnt go there. 
and about removing the problem from its root, forget about it. its not going to happen. rowdys are only increasing day by day, and people's attitude wont change.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 4, 2007)

It's not attitude it's the mindset and it can be changed just by talking more freely about sex. That's the problem. We see, hear, feel sex everywhere around us but we are bound by the society to supress it. This is the outcome of it.
If we can speak about it freely we won't get so desperate about it.
@nix
And did those two girls know that Uzer Patel's gonna attack them. Did that girl who got raped by constable Sunil More inside a Police Chowky at Marine Drive know that she will be raped? So, should all the girls go in hiding? Man these places we are talking about are posh places in Mumbai not red light area or some small shady place, not even some suburbs of Mumbai.
I'd say it's definitely not the fault of the girl.


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2007)

^^I disagree! 

People talk more freely and openly about sex in US, but still the crime rate is high. It was stated in some newspaper and a documentary film ("The Accused" I guess starring Jodie foster) that every 4 minutes or 4 seconds (I forgot) that a girl is raped in US.

So, talking freely and openly about it IMHO can only help reduce population to some extent, but it cannot stop these rape cases! It may marginally.

Just think for urself and try to visualise the situation that u r drunk. Will u remember at that time what has been imparted to u the whole life?? If someone hits u, will u try to restrain urself and try to control ur mind?? Alcohol is known to destroy the mind. There r many cases that people got drunk and lost their mind, latest one being case of Manu sharma n Jessica lal!

I don't say its the fault of the girl, coz Mumbai is known for the safety of girls. She must have been shocked that how such a thing can happen in Mumbai. I have heard that girls can walk alone at night in minis in Mumbai without any fear of such attacks. So yea, it must have been a really big shock for all Mumbaikars. The guilty shud be shown no mercy!!

If it wud have been in Delhi here, then I wud have said that it was also the fault of the girl. People throng here from all parts of India (rural ones too) and get attracted to the city lust easily and thereby ruining themselves and their minds. So its no wonder Indian capital is also called the rape capital. Though, the security has been tightened now and such cases reduced drastically.

As for girl raped by Constable, thats again a part of lust/alcoholism.........There have been cases of Daughter raped by her own father!!

We shud talk more about ethics if we wanna  reduce all this. A person from well to do family with ethical values who has been brought up under proper guidance and told to stay away from alcohol and drugs, and slapped or scolded by his parents for even tasting "Pan Parag/Masala" will obviously think of his family repute before doing any action in his life.
A person brought up under violent conditions and improper guidance, who has seen slaughtering of goats since childhood.....what do u expect from him??

So the only way I can think to stop all this is to impart ethical values to everybody, talk sensibly and openly (even if everyone laughs from behind...let them) and by banning alcohol which is the root cause of almost all the problems in the society!!


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 4, 2007)

Legalising porn alone won't do anything.Its practically already legal.And if this incident had been caught by some1 in phone and uploaded then many of us would have downloaded it like most of us do with other clips.


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

> I don't say its the fault of the girl, coz Mumbai is known for the safety of girls.



just see rape cases record in mumbai !!!! most of illegal activities happens in metro cities...  
*so most imp. reason is alcohol... which must be banned at public place in india atleast... *

we never know india....


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> just see rape cases record in mumbai !!!! most of illegal activities happens in metro cities...


Didn't know that, All I have heard is Mumbai/Pune is safe for girls!


----------



## a_medico (Jan 4, 2007)

there you go 

*www.mid-day.com/news/city/2007/january/149547.htm


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 4, 2007)

Mediator is right about Mumbai being safe, if it is compared with Delhi.


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

but i think girl will not do FIR, due to media & press.. b/s pressure from family... and always ppl want to secure their good image in public...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 4, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Didn't know that, All I have heard is Mumbai/Pune is safe for girls!



Never knew about Mumbai, But Pune is absolutely safe.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 4, 2007)

What happened is an indication of what you get with a lot of sick f**ks, drunk in one place...

Also, from the article, I'm judging this was one of those commercial parties...

And trust me, the guy couldn't have done anything. However, I am betting there were a good many more than 70 OTHER guys there...WHAT THE F*CK were THEY doing?

Absolute disgrace...


----------



## mediator (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is the reporter's say
*www.ibnlive.com/videos/30128/girl-molested--mumbai-cops-late.html


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 5, 2007)

It is so bad and today I also read a news that a forigner was hanged by villagers in a village near mumbai


----------



## aliasghark (Jan 5, 2007)

its sad, but not surprising

perverts like these must be hanged like saddam

@mediator:

what do goats have to do with this case?

its a pity u cant think straight anymore


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 5, 2007)

the ppl who are involved must be tortured to death and the girl also deserves it ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 5, 2007)

Hoy did anyone recognize the real culprit here... Its drinking in the open. And to top it all all the people can get away with small punishments of fines claiming to be drunk.

Delhi Times carried a headline some time back saying that we have lost our struggle against booze and now we shud legalize drinking. The comment was so (ughh cant find a word) that I stopped reading and threw it in gutter...


----------



## nix (Jan 5, 2007)

@gdatuk:

what the....


----------



## faraaz (Jan 5, 2007)

@gdatuk: How exactly do you justify saying "the girl deserves it" ?? Oh excuse me, it must have been HER fault for daring to GO out on New Year's Eve at all of course!! How stupid of us not to realise this...you think?? STFU Noob!


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 5, 2007)

Why these type of things r happening in mumbai ??? 
police has started investigation yesterday 5 human animals was arrested !!!


----------



## mediator (Jan 5, 2007)

aliasghark said:
			
		

> @mediator:
> 
> *what do goats have to do with this case?*
> 
> its a pity u cant think straight anymore


Why r u getting so concerned about the goats?? Its a straight and simple concept and its a pity that u r asking for such a simple thing!! Neways if u  can't think of it and feel like deviating the topic here, then read my posts in fight club and u'll know more of it, or just open another thread!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw that the police is saying let someone come forward and file a complaint. I think they have ENOUGH photo and video evdence to make arrests WITHOUT a formal complaint.


----------



## mediator (Jan 5, 2007)

^^Thats the problem. Those who r arrested are saying that they were trying to protect the couple, but photos and video show them as perverts. They have their arguments. So unless someone lodges a complaint, police can't do anything!!


----------



## aliasghark (Jan 6, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Why r u getting so concerned about the goats*??*


What makes you think I am concerned about the goats? I just wasn't expecting to find goats in this discussion.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Its a straight and simple concept and its a pity that u r asking for such a simple thing*!!* Neways if u  can't think of it and feel like deviating the topic here, then read my posts in fight club and u'll know more of it, or just open another thread*!!*


I think most of us here know who is deviating from the topic - the person who brings goats into the picture while condemning a tragic incident of female molestation - maybe he's the one.

If you've got all the time in the world, go ahead, promote all your 'straight and simple' concepts. I hope you realize not everyone does.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> *?? !! !!*


And yeah, we can still get still get the message if you use these once


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

aliasghark said:
			
		

> What makes you think I am concerned about the goats? I just wasn't expecting to find goats in this discussion.


Chill out! U dont want me to be serious do u?? Neways even if u find my post irrelevant, then u cud just have ignored it. Atleast u cud have quoted/replied to the relevant part!!



			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> I think most of us here know who is deviating from the topic - the person who brings goats into the picture while condemning a tragic incident of female molestation - maybe he's the one.


If I had brought man/horses/ or any other animal instead of goat, then wud u have agreed to me?? So everybody can surely see who's deviating the topic!!



			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> If you've got all the time in the world, go ahead, promote all your 'straight and simple' concepts. I hope you realize not everyone does.


Lol, thats the first time I'm reading a person saying that 'straight n simple concepts' need to be promoted!! They r well understood. R u an exception that u need a full fledged explanation??



			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> And yeah, we can *still get* *still get* the message if you use these once


And "we" can still understand if u write "still get" once! 



Neways I didn't see u condemning the incident of the girl being molested!! R u here to troll??


----------



## aliasghark (Jan 6, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> If I had brought man/horses/ or any other animal instead of goat, then wud u have agreed to me?? So everybody can surely see who's deviating the topic!!


What does that even mean?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Lol, thats the first time I'm reading a person saying that 'straight n simple concepts' need to be promoted!! They r well understood. R u an exception that u need a full fledged explanation??


Perhaps you need a lesson on the usage of quotation marks?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> And "we" can still understand if u write "still get" once!


Good find, you are fast!



			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> its sad, but not surprising
> perverts like these must be hanged like saddam





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways I didn't see u condemning the incident of the girl being molested!! R u here to troll??


You might not be so fast after all!


----------



## the_moon (Jan 6, 2007)

Lets get to th topic ppl!
Its a shame that guys get away with such things in our country & this encourages crime exponentially!
I really feel sorry for th girl & understand that she doesn't want to recall th incident again n again & therefore, she isn't coming in front. 
I strongly believe that rapists, eve teasers should be given very harsh punishment & most importantly, we the people should be responsible enough to react & defend the victim at the scene of crime, rather than just drooling at whats hapenin cowardly.
Am sure we all at some point in time must have witnessed a scene of eve teasing (etc), but the sad fact is that most of the times we just look at the scene & ait for someone else to revolt or defend!
We should pledge that we wont allow such things to happen in our presence atleast!!


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

aliasghark said:
			
		

> What does that even mean?


Thats the problem u need meaning of every simple thing that is supposed to be well understood!! U need to redo from ur nursery classes!




			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> Good find, *you are fast!*
> 
> 
> You might *not be so fast* after all!


Fix ur wavering mind mate!

But ur not fast at all. I told ya to open another thread, if u wanna discuss the goat thing and get enlightened about it like a kid who doesn't even understand simple things. I promise I'll spoon feed u with explanation on simple things and concepts.  But still ur here annoying everyone with ur troll discussing off-topic subjects??
Please open another thread if u wanna get enlightened or PM me. I promise I'll nourish ur mind. Remember this not FIGHTCLUB, but a news section. i hope u understand the difference! Or u need enlightenment on that toooo and discuss it like goat thing??


----------



## the_moon (Jan 6, 2007)

What exactly is happening here?!
People please dont get into personal fights in the middle of an issue os such serious magnitude!!
just sit back & think about what u've started here & U urself will find yourself smiling!! 
Chillax~


----------



## aliasghark (Jan 7, 2007)

Enlightenment from you? Good joke. I might as well ask Osama!
 Too bad you cant understand what is being said. I thought you were mature enough to.

I'm going to take the higher ground now and ignore the rest of your posts on this subject.

Thanks 'the_moon'!


----------



## mediator (Jan 7, 2007)

aliasghark said:
			
		

> I'm going to take the higher ground now and *ignore the rest of your posts on this subject.*


Too bad u cudn't do that from the start!



			
				the_moon said:
			
		

> Chillax~


Thats the right attitude! 

Neways any further news on the subject??


----------



## the_moon (Jan 8, 2007)

aliasghark said:
			
		

> Enlightenment from you? Good joke. I might as well ask Osama!
> Too bad you cant understand what is being said. I thought you were mature enough to.
> 
> I'm going to take the higher ground now and ignore the rest of your posts on this subject.
> ...



Well, I think I expected a lil' too much from you... U really are inept of thinking straight & sane. 
Anyways, U can very well ignore my posts, I'll be very happy not to receive your responses & further deviate this thread from th main issue!
P.S. Where did Osama come here from??????


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ aliasghark was referring to mediator's post.. NOT your's..


----------



## the_moon (Jan 8, 2007)

And whatever happened to the real topic..!


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ aliasghark was referring to mediator's post.. NOT your's..


Heheheh 



			
				the_moon said:
			
		

> And whatever happened to the real topic..!


I'm afrad, nuthin can be done until and unless someone comes forward and registers a complaint.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 8, 2007)

the_moon said:
			
		

> And whatever happened to the real topic..!


 Went as haywire as those idiots.


----------



## anandk (Jan 8, 2007)

The names of the detained are Rizwan Shaikh 18, Chand Ali Shah, 17, Adil Shiakh, 22, Abid Shaikh, 17 and Tabrez Khan, 15, says this link *www.mid-day.com/news/city/2007/january/149547.htm


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2007)

It wouldn't be wrong to say most of us Indians are fools including u and me as these cases are frequent but only little media attention does it get in our country.What r we doing sitting down here lets give those b!00dy son of many many many many many unknown guns a pain in the b~~t.


----------

